# Vanzolinii go at it!



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while so thought i would share the success i am having with my Vanzolinii pair..

they are laying 2 to 4 eggs every 6 to 9 days! 

Mom








1 of the tads








in the brom (i will leave it there)









so far i have been pulling them and they are doing great, i may leave a couple in the broms so they can care for them as well.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

between yesterday and today the tad hatched and was transported, plus they laid another batch of 3.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, nice to see they finally got going for you!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretty frog. I hope you'll let us follow them as they morph


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

ill do my best to document it, business keeps me away a bit tough!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

When did you get those vanzos?


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

MaxB22 said:


> When did you get those vanzos?


somewhere around May or June as babies.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats!! They are gorgeous and I would kill for a pair but they're not in canada yet.

Georgia


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

That's where you're wrong.
Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ranitomeya vanzolini



GeorgiaB said:


> Congrats!! They are gorgeous and I would kill for a pair but they're not in canada yet.
> 
> Georgia


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha, I just took another look and realized that. Rather I should say that they arent currently on their availability list. 

Thanks


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Topete said:


> somewhere around May or June as babies.


So how old would you say they were when they started breeding?


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

alex111683 said:


> So how old would you say they were when they started breeding?



i would say about 8 months... and they started the same week they where introduced into a new VIV, they where in a shoe box (grow out tank) now they are in a custom cube 18X18X18

Porque cruz azul? El America es mejor!!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Topete said:


> i would say about 8 months... and they started the same week they where introduced into a new VIV, they where in a shoe box (grow out tank) now they are in a custom cube 18X18X18
> 
> Porque cruz azul? El America es mejor!!


America, por favor, si todos sabemos que los Pumas son los mejores. 

Congrats on the success. You wouldn't happen to have an extra male Vanzo would you?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

América perdio contra el Pachuca jajaja. Monterrey va quedar en el primer lugar otra vez. No pueden parar al Chupete Suazo.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

CRUZ AZUL POR VIDA!!!!!! 

No estaba enterado que habia tantos hispanos aqui! 

Sorry if my awesome team hijacked the thread.

Good to see a good mix of people one here that speak the same PDF langauge


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Ulisesfrb said:


> America, por favor, si todos sabemos que los Pumas son los mejores.
> 
> Congrats on the success. You wouldn't happen to have an extra male Vanzo would you?



no extra male man.. Solo tengo una pareja..


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

I just got a hold of two vanzo's and after some inspection I believe i have a pair, although this is my first time with thumbnails, from what I have read about body type, one is squattier with a bit of a wider head(female?), and the other a bit slimmer all around(male), but they are about 7 months old, how can I get them to call? I have them each in separate shoeboxes at the moment. Should I just wait a month or two? Sorry to hijack the thread but i didnt wanna start another thread on basically the same topic. no se enojen


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

My thumbs, and most frogs in general will call after a nice heavy misting.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

ritersofly said:


> I just got a hold of two vanzo's and after some inspection I believe i have a pair, although this is my first time with thumbnails, from what I have read about body type, one is squattier with a bit of a wider head(female?), and the other a bit slimmer all around(male), but they are about 7 months old, how can I get them to call? I have them each in separate shoeboxes at the moment. Should I just wait a month or two? Sorry to hijack the thread but i didnt wanna start another thread on basically the same topic. no se enojen


You can try to find a recording or a video of them calling online or maybe ask on here if anyone has one. I just tried looking really quick on youtube and didn't find any but it was a super quick search. At 7 months usually that is very close to sexual maturity with thumbnails. You can just wait it out. Usually you will know if you have a sexed pair as soon as you put them into their new enclosure.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

well my Vanzo's are a bit shy during the day but most times 2 hrs before lights out they come out.. Heavy misting seems to make them call. and on my side the male is very very different than the female (body shape is to obvious) but then again some thumbnails don't stick to that rule..

put them on a dry cycle and after 1 month start to mist 3 times a day..


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

ritersofly said:


> I just got a hold of two vanzo's and after some inspection I believe i have a pair, although this is my first time with thumbnails, from what I have read about body type, one is squattier with a bit of a wider head(female?), and the other a bit slimmer all around(male), but they are about 7 months old, how can I get them to call? I have them each in separate shoeboxes at the moment. Should I just wait a month or two? Sorry to hijack the thread but i didnt wanna start another thread on basically the same topic. no se enojen


Don't rush your frogs into breeding. Vanzo's can get quite big - pushing an inch or so if you let them grow to maturity. The longer you prevent them from breeding, the healthier they will be in the long run and they will make up for it with bigger better clutches.



Topete said:


> well my Vanzo's are a bit shy during the day but most times 2 hrs before lights out they come out.


Another way to make them bolder is to let them rear their own young. They will spend more time in the open when tending to their brood.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Chris Miller said:


> Another way to make them bolder is to let them rear their own young. They will spend more time in the open when tending to their brood.


I've actually had the opposite experience with 4 breeding groups of Vanzos. I find that they are more reclusive when they have tads hiding somewhere!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a shame. My males are always out tending to the tadpoles,; calling to the females. 

It probably depends on the tank setup, but it's been my experience with that genetic group of frogs.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I just caught my male vanzo transporting a tad like ten minutes ago. Here I thought they werent being good pararents since they let the last two batches hatch and dry out. 

Not even sure how I spotted him through all this brush.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

i have to say that some morphed out already which to me seemed very fast, none the less the third clutch is catching up quite fast!

back legs are out and fronts seem to be fully formed and about to pop!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice! I got a quite few just popping back legs as well.


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

My Vanzos started to lay clutches about 3 months ago and the last 2 clutches were disposed into a film canisters that were almost full with water. The eggs were layd under the water surface. My problem is that the eggs dont seem to be developing. All other clutches that were not fully submerged were developing nicely and now after 1,5 weeks the eggs look the same as on the first day. Could it be possible that the mail Vanzo could not fertilise them because of the full submersion into the water? Thanks for your answers


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, maybe a bit optimistic but... Are you sure there is no tad in that canister? The eggs might be deposited as feeder eggs rather than fertile ones.


----------



## macadlo (May 14, 2010)

Suzanne said:


> Ok, maybe a bit optimistic but... Are you sure there is no tad in that canister? The eggs might be deposited as feeder eggs rather than fertile ones.


That is a nice thought but In both canisters were no tads. The clutches have 4 eggs with jelly so dont think they are feeder eggs (I think that feeder eggs dont have jelly surrounding them but maybe I am wrong).


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Macadlo,
Relatively frequently, I have vanzo eggs that hatch completely submerged. I don't think they can be fertilized underwater, but I may be wrong. My guess is that they are laid above water, are fertilized and then slide underwater. Feeder eggs do have Jelly around them, but 4 is a lot. I'll find 1, maybe 2 eggs for feeder eggs. I have several vanzo breeding groups and also occasionally find unfertilized eggs in empty film cans, so don't be worried. I think it just happens sometimes. At least they are breeding!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Did not document the whole stages of the vanzolinii but i do have some more pics i thought i would share!


----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, thank you for sharing.


----------

